# El Rincón de la Fotografía



## fernandob (Mar 9, 2012)

les hago una competencia, y asi de paso nos pasamso fotos (lastima que no se pueden poner de mucho peso ) pero si tienen el enlace con buena definicion, ponganlo.

*FOTOS LINDAS *

asi nomas, no hay limite, si ponen de mujeres que no den para que vaya a moderacion ni un poco (no es necesario) , si ponen de hombres seran expulsados del foro y en lo demas, existen paisajes reales y de fantasia, gestos y acciones de el reino animal , fotos de astronomia, tambien de cosas pequeñas, en fin.
la idea es compartir esas fotos que los han maravillado.

yo .... como siempre comienzo con mujeres y muestro que No hace falta rozar lo cuestionable:


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2012)

..................................................


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 10, 2012)

Fernando, buena iniciativa, pero cada tema en su lugar.

Eviten fotos provocadoras. Si quieren trollear, vayan al arenero.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2012)

les mando unas fotos elegidas de mi archivo.

trato de mostrar , con minimo de detalles y sin sexo la belleza .


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2012)

Otra afición mía "La Cocina" ¿ No es una belleza ?


*Conservas caseras*​
El que se ve atrás no soy yo, es un primo, yo soy mas gordo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

es increíble el pavo real (no el pavo de real de su majestad) asusta con la cola ,solo e visto unos 12 en mi vida





*detalle del plumaje *


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es increíble el pavo real (no el pavo de real de su majestad) asusta con la cola ,solo e visto unos 12 en mi vida



su majestad lleva la cuenta ?????


hermosa composicion (para mi gusto )


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> su majestad lleva la cuenta ?????



si porque en donde vivía antes ,en el colegio tenian como mascota las monjas 6 o 8 pavos reales 
luego vi dos mas en burzaco y dos en adrogue son 10,son expectaculares y bastantes territoriales si te arrimas mucho te corren y se hinchan mostrando la cola


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2012)

en el zoo porteño los tenes al lado , para darles de comer.

aconsejo un dia nublado, lo que llamarian "feo" , por que nop hay casi nadie y esta hermoso , ademas, esta uno solo para ddarles de comer .

un truco: lleven un par de Kg, de pan en el bolso, pero disimulado, en el zoo son muy comerciantes, te venden una bolsita de KK de comida para darles a los animales mas cara que 1 Kg . de pan fresco.
si te ven dandoles de comer pan te retan, por que quieren que compres la KK que venden ellos.
y te dicen que el pan les hace mal ......pero si te quedas sentado un rato veras como vienen los guardias a darles de comer y les dan verduras viejas y* pan* duro .

si vas com pan fresco los animales que si lo comen se ponen locos de alegria...

ciervos, lemur, monos, pequeños mamiferos, pajaros,  el elefante tambien (pero estos quieren la bolsa entera ).
(en caso de el leon este se pone feliz si empujas a un visitante distraido .) idem los cocodrilos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2012)

esta pagina tiene mucho material y enlaza a otros mas:

http://2leep.com/0/1/1184/


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 16, 2012)

Fernando, te vas a divertir viendo esta excelente colección fotográfica:

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/

Que la disfrutes.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2012)

gracias, esta buena.

mira esta, al parecer es una rareza natural:

http://www.weirdhut.com/animals/unu...a.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=wahoha

tuve que traducirlo, por que no entendia las fotos.

y estaba mirando unas fotos hermosas de cuevas y cavernas, en verdad es algo que me fascina, es sobrecogedor, no pongo el enlace por que estaba muy "contaminado", pero si quieren buscar basta en google:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?tbm...f.,cf.osb&fp=f96bd054b0919169&biw=853&bih=616


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2012)

un enlace para navegar de aqui para donde quieras

http://www.thisblogrules.com/2009/0...a.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=wahohaç

mujeres, en todo hay pero hay de muchos temas mas :
http://www.mgid.com/pnews/1137316/i/2729/120/r/


http://www.damnlol.com/cosplay-10185.html


----------



## xpo (Abr 4, 2012)

Esa foto me parece que se prestaba para que los colores fueran más intensos, Jazminia, porque me parece que quedaron algo opacos en mi opinión. Quizás un par de retoques en photoshop y BAM tienes una interesante foto cultural.

Me gustó mucho eso de las pinturas hiperrealistas fernandob. Son increíbles

Esta también me resultó muy interesante


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2012)

sabes lo que tiene el tema de las pinturas hiper realistas (para mi ) :
la tecnica.

por que uno no va a encontrar "arte" en copiar algo que esta o que sacas en una foto , pero esa gente lo que demuestra es TECNICA y teniendo esa maravillosa tecnica podes hacer cualquier cosa que saques de tu imaginacion.

podes por decirlo de algun modo "fotografiar tus sueños " al plasmarlos en papel .
podes dejar volar tu imaginacion para cualquier lado y ESO mostrarlo tal cual lo imaginaste .

da para el infinito.


----------



## xpo (Abr 5, 2012)

Sí, eso es lo mejor del arte. Cuando las personas saben plasmar de la mejor forma lo que tiene en su cabeza, los resultados son asombrosos. Claro está que si buscan crear imágenes hiperrealistas, necesitan hacer estudios previos con fotografias, con referencias, para que el resultado sea lo más fiel posible con la realidad a la que quiere traer lo que tiene su imaginación. Es decir, yo pienso que es una mezcla de ambos, como combinar lo mejor de ambos mundos: Sacar las ideas de tu cabeza y plasmarla con las normas que rigen tu realidad (como la gravedad, la luz/sombra, volumenes, etc)


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 7, 2012)

disculpenme pero a mi parecer (yno creo ser el unico) la tecnica es una parte importante y fundamental del arte mas no es por si sola arte...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 7, 2012)

nadie discute eso .............

bueno, me corrijo.....o si .

(espera que busco )
















aca tenes algunso ejemplos, pero si buscas "imagenes tallads en madera o en arbol"  encontras por dar un ejemplo este asunto .

ahora bien :
que decimos ?? 

A -- si encontramos una madera grande o un arbol con un tallado espectacular, en el cual ves la representaciond e animales en un bosque, pero..........mas aun ........sentis que estan ahi , vivos, que hasta quisieran salir.
hasta si te llevan distriaido te crees que son animales en el arbol.

es solo tecnica ?? 

es arte ?? 

B -- encontras tallado en el arbol figuras extrañas, que no son nad real conocido, parecerian garabatos, cosas salidas de la fantasia, quizas algo te parezca de algun sueño , quizas no .
pero ......
a unos les pareceran geniales oa otros garabatos.

es arte ??






piedra, papel , madera, lo que sea.
definan que es arte primero .

el que convierte un papel en un dibujo maravilloso , o una piedra o una madera en una forma.
es arte o tecnica ??

si yo miro a una chica , es arte ? para mi la belleza es arte y todo lo que nos rodea es una obra de arte, desde una mariposa hasta la lluvia, es una obra de arte .
si con una tecnica excelente plasmamos esa obra de arte .........que es ??

si donde utros seres humanos son incapaces de hacerlo uno si es capaz de convertir una piedra en algo maravilloso que te haga quedar mirandola, o te haga recordar o soñar.........:
es tecnica o arte ?? 

no me pongan un enlace de la wiki acerca de que es arte.

preguntenselo ustedes.
por que yo he visto mucha mierda que mucha gente "artista" dice que es "arte" .

¿ quien es un artista?? el tipo que parece estar poseido y en unas horas te hace una figura magnifica, que te asombra ?? 
o el viejo meticuloso que te hace tambien una figura maravillosa pero tarda 3 meses de obsesion y detallismo ?? 

que es arte y que es tecnica ?? 


te devuelvo la pregunta.
que te diviertas.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 8, 2012)

explicar que es arte nesecitaria mostrarte muchas cosas muchos textos y aun asi me quedaria corto, la belleza es cualidad del arte pero no todo lo bello es arte, una obr de arte debe ser creacion humana, por ser obra, la tecnica es el esmero la paciencia, lo que se puede lograr con el suficiente esfuerzo, en mi concepto romantico del arte debe ser material tecnica y esencia, el material y la tecnica pueden ser cuestionados y calificados e incluso medibles, la esencia no.

si quiern un acercamiento a mi ideologia de arte podrian comenzar por leer las puetas de la percepcion de huxley, los paraisos artificiales de baudelaire, y una compilacion de wilde sobre el arte y el artista,

sin miramientos y con palabras profanas podria decir que el arte es la comunicacion emocional simbolica, no pongo imagenes ni textos porque me quedaria corto


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 13, 2012)

que buenas imagenes fernando
aqui te dejo algunas que me han gustado mucho.  heeeee bueno un poco menos que las chicas


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 14, 2012)

Que buenas imágenes, de inspiración.

Les comparto una composición con una técnica que estoy probando llamada HDR o de alto rango dinámico, es de la catedral de Palmira, mi municipio. La tomé con una cámara Canon powershot A570, nótese la inexperiencia del fotógrafo .


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 16, 2012)

que lugar tan bonito.
y me imagino que la camara es de muy buena calidad, por la claridad
saludos Andres Cuenca
buena foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Que buenas imágenes, de inspiración.
> 
> Les comparto una composición con una técnica que estoy probando llamada HDR o de alto rango dinámico, es de la catedral de Palmira, mi municipio. La tomé con una cámara Canon powershot A570, nótese la inexperiencia del fotógrafo .


 

Está buena la foto  , jodido el tema de las luces porque la sacaste a contraluz. 

¿ El HDR lo hace directamente la máquina o utilizás algún software específico ?

Lo que aprendí con el tiempo , es que cuando sacás paisajes tenés que desactivarle el flash a la máquina , ¿el porqué?,  la máquina se queda esperando el retorno del flash para ajustar la exposición , y como eso no ocurre porque es de poca potencia y esos muros están muuuuuuy lejos , entonces se queda corta de luz.

Si vos le desactivás el flash , la maquina ajusta la exposición "con lo que hay"

Saludos !


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 16, 2012)

Estas siendo muy cortés, esa foto es una pobre toma hecha a la carrera y con mínimo esfuerzo de edición. 

La medio edite con un software de prueba llamado Photomatix, que da resultados impresionantes, eso dicen, porque yo todavía soy un aprendiz.

Pero eso sí, en esta semana me pongo las pilas y les muestro mis progresos.

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 18, 2012)

Experimentando con el macro antes de probar una delicia tropical.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 18, 2012)

debo dejar de pensar mal....


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> debo dejar de pensar mal....


 
no que andres si la eligio particularmente bien dotada a esa pera.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 18, 2012)

pera!!!
yo pense que era una *manda*rina o uvas *pasas*...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2012)

es algo frutiORTi COLA  seguro


----------



## yopo2012 (Abr 19, 2012)

creo que e visto un lindo gatito


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 19, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> debo dejar de pensar mal....



yo tambien. yo tambien


----------



## fernandob (Abr 19, 2012)

yo hace mucho hice curso de fotografia, me gustaba cuando iba de viaje, llevaba la pentax K1000 .
salian 37 o 38 fotos del rollo de 36.

ahora tengo la nikon digital.
si bien es mas practica por que podes sacar fotos a lo pavo y no tenes que "cuidar" cada disparo pero ya no puedo darme el lujo de elegir velocidad, apertura........jugar con la profundidad de campo ....

una profesional con esas cosas manuales salen caritas.

asi que me preocupo menos y saco nomas, de familia y de trabajo.

alguuuuna vez saco alguna familiar que quiero jugar un poco con la luz, pero no me queda otra que adivinar con estas bobadas de las funciones automaticas que tiene ......un asco.

lo malo de una camarita comun es que bueno , como puse no tenes control manual ,tenes eso de las escenas pedorras, luego que en lugares cerrados el sensor es pobre, pero bueno, con la pentax y negativo tambien me pasaba, LO BUENISIMO  de la camarita comun (que a mi me encantaria una comun digital pero con la opcion de variables manuales)  es que son chiquitas y no gastas negativo, asi es que podes aprovechar y tenerla con vos y asi conseguir una de las cosas mas interesantes de la fotografia:

LA OPORTUNIDAD.

por que uno saca fotos, pero de loq ue hay , podras sacar mejor o peor, pero si adelante tuyo no hay una buena imagen .....perdiste:

en casa a veces me cruzo con lindos momentos y a veces los pesco, aca una de varias que como dije , salieron distintas, unas con mas luz y otras con menos.
ojo, se que hay programas para editar........yo trabajo todo el dia y hueveo en FE asi que no tngo tiempo para andar editando y encima cuando bajo las fotos son un monto n ....


----------



## fernandob (Abr 19, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> vengo a figurar


SIEMPRE  bien venido 



(esta la saque yo en el zoo)



J2C dijo:


> Si suegrito !!!!
> 
> Es solo broma Ferny.-



mira que es buenita solo cuando duerme.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2012)

http://onebigphoto.com/categories/


lugares a donde llevar la camara de vacaciones:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/6899692/Lugares-que-parecen-de-fantasia_.html


http://thatslikewhoa.com/creepiest-...a.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=wahoha


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 21, 2012)

*Evelyn McHale*








Tras una pelea con su novio, McHale se lanzó al vacío e impactó con una limusina  sin ninguna persona en su interior y que se encontraba estacionada a la  entrada del edificio. Lo extraño del accidente fue que al llegar al  techo del automóvil, ella tocaba el collar que tenía en su cuello como  si fuese frotándolo. Tras el incidente, un estudiante de fotografía de  nombre Robert C. Wiles escuchó el impacto, salió a la calle y captó la imagen de la joven. La fotografía fue publicada el 12 de mayo en la portada de la revista _Life_ con el título "El Suicidio más Hermoso."
 La nota de suicidio de McHale decía:
  "Él está mucho mejor sin mí... yo nunca seré una buena esposa para nadie..."


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2012)

Los felicito a vos y a tu mujer por tan linda piba Fernandob .

Por la foto también te felicito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2012)

Lo había puesto en un album , la "Monster House" de la película , en realidad existe  y vive gente hno:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2012)

y que haces sacando fotos a mi posada?no recuerdo autorizar dicha acción?


----------



## asherar (Jul 3, 2012)

Mas vale astuto que muy dedicado.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 3, 2012)

si bien esa foto es simpatica , es un reflejo de lo que le esta pasando a mi pais :
el trabajador pierde mientras el ladron asututo gana .


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jul 3, 2012)

lo mismo digo yo jajajaja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2012)

Tanto lio por un *K*at . . . . (llamando al Lemur )


----------



## asherar (Jul 3, 2012)

No vale de nada quejarse. 
La solución es que los trabajadores se aviven y 
no vuelvan a votar al mismo gato ladrón.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jul 4, 2012)

desgraciadamente en mi pasi no gana el que mas votos tiene. o el que el pueblo elige
si no el que mas palancas tenga y al que le convengan a los que tengan mas dinero 
y le hacen creer al pueblo que gano tal amigo. sabiendo que no es asi
digo hacen creeer a la gente. por que eso anuncian en la tele 
television es = ignorates
trato de no vr mucha tele jajajajaja


----------



## Dano (Jul 8, 2012)

Viejo chiste matemático.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 8, 2012)

o diria el arbol:
hasta a mi me torturan..... pobre esas raices que deberian crecer ampliamente ......me hace sentir claustrofobico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2012)

Raiz de uno che . . . .


----------



## asherar (Ago 2, 2012)

Vio la oportunidad y se mandó ...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Ago 2, 2012)

en esos momento ni me acurdo de eso jajaja


----------



## asherar (Ago 8, 2012)

Esta la saqué yo con mi celular, de un transistor que me obsequiaron hace mucho. 
Alguna vez lo mencioné en el foro pero no lo tenía a mano para mostrarlo. 
La gracia es que se ve el cableado interno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)

Algunos venian pintados de negro o azul oscuro , otros venian con un capuchon de aluminio , ese es el fototransistor perfecto jeje


----------



## fernandob (Ago 8, 2012)

que cosas asombrosas nos regalan esos viajes a donde no va nadie :
arboles hibernando.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 18, 2012)

Estas las saqué desde el A346 de Iberia en diciembre del año pasado. Saludos!!
Pd: quedaron muy chicas..


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2012)

sabes que siempre pense que las empresas de aviones deberian hacer algunos cubiculos de vidrio.
como esos aviones bombarderos que tenian cubiculos para lso que tenian las ametralladoras (pero mas comodos) .
y eso si :
esos asientos MAS CAROS, pero estoy seguro que se llenan siempre.

hasta mas de uno hara un viaje ida- vuelta.....solo para  disfrutar el vuelo.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 18, 2012)

O sino viajar en uno como éste, que quiere fabricar airbus para 2050, adelante de todo como en los micros de larga distancia. Eso sería un espectáculo.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2012)

santa cachucha..........seria ESPECTACULAR !!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 18, 2012)

a mi me daría miedo ¡¡


----------



## asherar (Ago 22, 2012)

Una tanda de 63 fotos de National Geografic

http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/fotos/...how/national-geographic-photo-1345486617.html

y un enlace a muchas más ...


----------



## asherar (Sep 6, 2012)

Copio textual de Yahoo noticias: 



> *Los tesoros ocultos del Hubble*
> 
> Encima de nuestras cabezas, a unos 600 kilómetros de  altura, se encuentra orbitando el Telescopio Espacial Hubble. Un  instrumento del tamaño de un autobús con once toneladas de peso que gira  alrededor de la Tierra y completa una órbita cada hora y media. *El  telescopio lleva más de dos décadas enviando datos del espacio y  abriendo de par en  par las puertas del Cosmos ante nuestros ojos. Desde su lanzamiento, en  abril de 1990, el telescopio ha recogido suficiente información  del espacio como para llenar 2500 discos duros de 8 gigas cada uno. Al  no tener la capacidad de revisar en detalle cada fotografía, y para  evitar este "archivo abandonado" de imágenes, la Agencia  Espacial Europea abrió al público el catálogo completo, permitiendo así que los aficionados tengan acceso libre a  todas las fotografías. *A continuación, las más votadas por los cibernautas en este proyecto nombrado "Los tesoros ocultos del Hubble". (Fuente: Javier Peláez | Astronomía para terrícolas)


----------



## Imzas (Sep 10, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Vio la oportunidad y se mandó ...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77272



El amor hace un quiebre dentro de la situacion de violencia.


----------



## asherar (Sep 15, 2012)

Artesanías en Tandil (Argentina)


----------



## fausto garcia (Oct 20, 2012)

Saludos compañeros, esta foto es del Volcán Popocátepetl y fue tomada desde la azotea de mi casa, se ve impresionante, pero como estó pasa seguido, ya nos acostumbramos a las fumarolas.  

 Claro siempre esperando que no se le ocurra hacer erupción.


----------



## tiago (Oct 20, 2012)

Pero señores, sacad fotos de vuestras mercedes...

Tengo familia en NY y en Boston, de cuando en cuando, me pagan unas vacaciones y estoy con ellos un mes ó mes y medio.

Aquí, con mi sobrinita Valeria paseando por Brooklyn ...Hace unos tres años y medio.



Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2012)

tu sobrina se parece mucho a esta pequeña artista,la niña del ''el barco'' (patricia arbues)
muy buena foto 

http://www.zonaelbarco.com/entrevista-exclusiva-a-patricia-arbues-valeria-en-el-barco/


----------



## tiago (Oct 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tu sobrina se parece mucho a esta pequeña artista,la niña del ''el barco'' (patricia arbues)
> muy buena foto
> 
> http://www.zonaelbarco.com/entrevista-exclusiva-a-patricia-arbues-valeria-en-el-barco/



Es cierto !!!
Y ahora que está mas mayor, mayor es el parecido

Saludos..


----------



## Imzas (Oct 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tu sobrina se parece mucho a esta pequeña artista,la niña del ''el barco'' (patricia arbues)
> muy buena foto
> 
> http://www.zonaelbarco.com/entrevista-exclusiva-a-patricia-arbues-valeria-en-el-barco/


Pareciese que PAtricia Arbues fuese un pokitin mas grande que la nenita de la foto. A proposito, felicitaciones se ven muy hermosos los dos junto al entorno.


----------



## tiago (Oct 20, 2012)

Jazminia dijo:


> Pareciese que PAtricia Arbues fuese un pokitin mas grande que la nenita de la foto. A proposito, felicitaciones se ven muy hermosos los dos junto al entorno.



Gracias  *Jazz*

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2012)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwww !


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 7, 2012)

quizá la foto en sí no sea gran cosa, pero cuando vi este animalito quedé encantada, primera vez que veía uno de estos, se posó en mi rodilla un día que fui a la peluquería, tuvo buen rato y le tomé varias fotos con mi teléfono, esta fue la más nítida, según me comentaron es un caballito del diablo, familia de las libélulas


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 7, 2012)

no tienes idea de cuantas veces he tratado de fotografiar a esos bichitos, siempre que los veo no paran de moverse


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 8, 2012)

Voy con algunas mías, espero les gusten 

























Y hablando de libélulas, esta la saque en San Juan, tierra del capo Ezavalla:





Detalle de la cabeza:


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 19, 2012)

les dejo algunas fotografias de mi lugar : Córdoba Argentina 

para que las disfruten  !! 

saludos !


----------



## Electronec (Ene 6, 2013)

Juanfilas......

Mientras se cargaba la página, pensé que eran fotos bajadas de otro lugar, pero ya veo que las has hecho tu. 

Sin palabras amigo, de fotógrafo del N. Geografic, es poco. Chapó. Que calidad  :

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 6, 2013)

juanfilas dijo:


> .... con la d5100....






Yo tengo una Canon 600d  (tradicional rivalidad entre nikonistas y canonistas ).... 


Nah.... excelentes fotos!


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 6, 2013)

Gracias por los comentarios!  La canon 600d excelente cámara  yo arranque con nikon y ya tengo todos los objetivos y accesorios para nikon por lo que ya no me puedo cambiar de marca, igual, ambas son excelentes


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 6, 2013)

La verdad es que estaba entre ambas cámaras, pero investigando, y más que nada por mi intención de usar la cámara para grabar video, me decidí por la Canón por su respuesta con baja intensidad de luz y posibilidad de regular parámetros en video. Por eso.


Pero insisto: excelentes fotos! Son fotos HDR?


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 6, 2013)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> La verdad es que estaba entre ambas cámaras, pero investigando, y más que nada por mi intención de usar la cámara para grabar video, me decidí por la Canón por su respuesta con baja intensidad de luz y posibilidad de regular parámetros en video. Por eso.
> 
> 
> Pero insisto: excelentes fotos! Son fotos HDR?



No, no hay ningun hdr, saque varias con horquillado en ráfaga para hacer algunos hdr, pero todavia no los edito, si sale algo bueno lo subo.



En video si, canon por ahora anda mejor, en fotos, me gusta por ahora mas nikon por su bajo ruido (sensor sony) y mejor rango dinámico,  es mínima la diferencia y en el futuro puede cambiar, pero bue, al momento de comprar la cámara así estaban las cosas.


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 21, 2013)

Mis últimas astrofotos con mi nuevo telescopio (que espera el upgrade de la electronica, gracias Ezavalla por la ayuda!), no esperen mucho ya que están sacadas desde Capital Federal con pésimo cielo excepto el campo amplio de la constelación de Orión que, el cielo era bueno pero solo pude sacar dos fotos para apilar y se nubló  todas son apiladas de varias tomas para ganar relación señal-ruido (la nebulosa de Orión son 46 tomas, por eso el cielo se ve negro por mas que la haya sacado desde Capital donde se ve naranja) y todas calibradas con Flats, darks y bias (tomas donde solo aparece el ruido de la cámara y defectos ópticos para restar a la toma final).

El telescopio es un reflector 150/750 motorizado, todas sacadas con la d5100 con obturaciones desde 3.5 minutos (campo amplio) hasta 16 segundos (Orión) excepto la luna que esta sacada a 1/160´´ 

Prometo mejores cuando vaya de nuevo al campo y no se nuble jaja












　
　
El telescopio 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/p1150001.jpg/


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 21, 2013)

juanfilas dijo:


> Mis últimas astrofotos con mi nuevo telescopio (que espera el upgrade de la electronica, gracias Ezavalla por la ayuda!), no esperen mucho ya que están sacadas desde Capital Federal con pésimo cielo



NO intentaste sacar a las vecinas  tiene muchooooooooo Zoooooooom 

SI quieres aca en Balcarce tiene el mejor cielo y tengo un lugar donde puede acampar sin riesgos ni robos, ni ruidos... cero problemas con estación de servicio y almacenes a 4 cuadras NO te va a molestar ni el viento eso SI *off* MUCHOS MOSQUITOS


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 21, 2013)

Interesante propuesta  si no hay luces a la redonda me interesa, la última salida fui a Lobos, buen cielo, pero nublado jaja.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 21, 2013)

juanfilas dijo:


> Interesante propuesta  si no hay luces a la redonda me interesa, la última salida fui a Lobos, buen cielo, pero nublado jaja.



NO hay tanta contaminación lumínica te permite ver bien el cielo, y no hay problema es la esquina de la casa de un amigo y no tiene problema todo lo contrario es amante de esas cosas, yo no tengo mucha idea


----------



## tiago (Ene 22, 2013)

Oye, ¿Se puede fotografiar la bandera Americana en la superficie lunar con ése telescopio?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2013)

Muy buenas fotos !    



Ver el archivo adjunto 86177







El problema Nikon ahora lo tiene con Sony , no con Cannon , que le va por el mercado de las cámaras importantes.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 23, 2013)

juanfilas podrias tomar fotos de los planetas del sistema solar ?  (incluido pluton ja) me gustaria ver fotos reales porque las que se ven por internet nunca se sabe si son verdaderas o "truchadas"    saludos !!!


----------



## asherar (Ene 23, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Oye, ¿Se puede fotografiar la bandera Americana en la superficie lunar con ése telescopio?
> 
> Saludos.



Primero habría que llevar una.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2013)

Unos mártires éstos hombes cómo superaron su tránsito por los anillos de Van Allen


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Unos mártires éstos hombes cómo superaron su tránsito por los anillos de Van Allen



 ¿ Este anillo ?


----------



## tiago (Ene 23, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Unos mártires éstos hombes cómo superaron su tránsito por los anillos de Van Allen



Bah ...   Pero se alegraron la vista viendo brillar Rayos C, cerca de la puerta de Tannhäuser.

Salút.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2013)

Quiero oir a Yngwie Malmsteen tocando esa Opera


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 24, 2013)

ilcapo dijo:


> juanfilas podrias tomar fotos de los planetas del sistema solar ? (incluido pluton ja) me gustaria ver fotos reales porque las que se ven por internet nunca se sabe si son verdaderas o "truchadas"  saludos !!!


 
Hola, mira, mi equipo esta mas diseñado para sacar nebulosas y galaxias, pero si puedo dispararle a Júpiter y Saturno con bastante calidad, Urano y neptuno desde la tierra son solo bolitas azules sin ningún detalle (igual tenemos excelentes imágenes de la Voyager II). Plutón se ve solo como una estrella de magnitud 17, solo el Hubble lo ve como un disco.
Con respecto a la bandera en la luna, con mi telescopio puedo discernir detalles de unos 3km/pixel por lo cual olvidate, con el Keck uno de los mayores telescopios del mundo pueden discernir unos 30metros x pixel por lo que te quedas corto todavía. Pero, en este momento tenemos la excelente sonda MLO orbitando la luna y ya le saco fotos a varios de los lugares de alunizaje, si mal no recuerdo la bandera del Apollo XI sigue de pie (se ve la sombra) pero de otras misiones no, salio volando cuando despegó la nave seguramente algo de materia la golpeó.

Te dejo una foto de Júpiter sacada por un colega mío con un telescopio similar al mio para que veas el detalle que se logra desde la tierra con telescopios de aficionado y mucha paciencia:


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 24, 2013)

cuando puedas "echate una" de saturno !!! (Y)


----------



## asherar (Feb 6, 2013)

Esta la saqué cuando ya me iba yendo ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 18, 2013)

la casita de piedra buenisimaaa y la del loro comiendo higos también


----------



## asherar (Feb 19, 2013)

Juanfilas,  ¿ puedo jugar un poco con una de tus fotos ?


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 20, 2013)

jaja, quedo muy buena!


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 12, 2013)

Como andan todos, ¡por fin un buen cielo desde que tengo el tele nuevo! las fotos están sacadas desde la laguna de Lobos, esta vez tuvimos un cielo despejado pero bastante viento   igual, cada tanto habían momentos de tranquilidad por lo cual, salían varias tomas bien.
Esta vez aproveche para sacarle a las estructuras que mas me fascinan: Las galaxias.
Ambas espirales barradas, una a 16 millones de años luz y la otra a 50 millones (record de distancia de fotones captados por mi   , no dejan de maravillarme cada vez que las veo o estudio.
Espero les gusten las fotos, la realidad es que la nebulosa fue la que mejor salió   salio mucho detalle en la misma con tomas de 30 segundos 
Todas las fotos están sacadas con la Nilkon d5100 y todas tomas de 30segundos sin guiado, en el caso de Carinae y NGC1566 use iso 800 y en m83 iso1600. Apiladas con DSS y editadas con photoshop. todas con 16 darks y 16 bías (no pude sacar Flats   )
En el caso de Carinae son 52 tomas de 30s, NGC1566 (también se ven NGC1553 y 1549) unas 50 tomas y m83 solo 20 tomas de 30s (le saque mas de 100 pero había mucho viento y salieron casi todas mal  .

Espero les gusten:


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 12, 2013)

¡Tanto en cielo como en tierra tus tomas son espectaculares!

Felicitaciones.


----------



## Electronec (Mar 13, 2013)

Asombroso Juan Filas, espectacular !!!

Saludos.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 13, 2013)

los invitos a que visiten mi flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/edgardocasanovas


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2013)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> los invitos a que visiten mi flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/edgardocasanovas



El castillo, ¿ Es el de Chascomús ?

! Buenas imágenes ¡


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 13, 2013)

Muy buenas Edgardo!


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 13, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El castillo, ¿ Es el de Chascomús ?
> 
> ! Buenas imágenes ¡



Si, es el Castillo de la Amistad que está frente a la laguna. Gracias por comentar!



juanfilas dijo:


> Muy buenas Edgardo!



Graciassss Juan!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2013)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Si, es el Castillo de la Amistad que está frente a la laguna. . . .



Si, me había parecido. 

Algo de info sobre el _*"Castillo de la amistad"*_


----------



## Imzas (Mar 16, 2013)

Hermosas fotografias. Pero parece ser que el "secreto" esta en el  (o la) fotografx, no importando tanto la camara, por que si la persona que toma las fotos tiene su sensibilidad podra captar el sentimiento de cada escena y transmitirlo, ora de inmensidad contrastada con la pequeñez humana, ora mostrando paisajes multicolores donde los colores terrosos predominan, ora un ser autoctono mostrando con orgullo su ovejita, sonriendo sin malicia, abriendo su corazon de par en par, riendo hasta las arrugas de su trabajada existencia.


----------



## edh59 (Mar 28, 2013)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> los invitos a que visiten mi flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/edgardocasanovas


Excelentes imágenes!!!
Felicitaciones EdgardoIgualmente para Juanfilas!!!
Saludos cordiales.
Eduardo.


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 1, 2013)

Como andan todos, les paso algunas fotitos que saque en Mendoza, de yapa, dos costillares de ternera que hice, el mismo día  :-D  mi especialidad, espero que un día podamos hacer uno con los muchachos del foro   son cuatro horas de cocción a fuego muy lento, realmente se deshace de lo tierno y jugoso que sale 

































































.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/dsc0075nx.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/dsc0080ff.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/dsc0081xa.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/dsc0085fm.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/145/dsc0093yq.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/dsc0095qc.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/dsc0097zb.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/dsc0099ypa.jpg/

Algunos comensales: 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/dsc0105ze.jpg/

Espero que les gusten.

Saludos!


----------



## edh59 (Abr 2, 2013)

Felicitaciones para el asador !!!!
Como siempre excelentes imágenes! Gracias por compartirlas!
Saludos:

Eduardo.


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 8, 2013)

Como andan todos, les paso unos macros que tomamos en conjunto con un amigo, están sacados con la d5100, anillo separador + 50mm f1.8d a f/5.6. La iluminación esta hecha con dos flashes disparados por remoto:

Autorretrato de Juan en mi pupila:





Perfil del ojo:





Reloj:





Espero les gusten


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2013)

Un macro-micro importante !

Me gustaron  (copy & paste propiedades porque no redireccionan  )


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2013)

parece la superficie del planeta martes muy buenas


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 8, 2013)

ahora que recuerto vi una serie de fotografias de relojes mecanicos bajo un segundo de expoicion demostraron los golpes del segundero, como no tengo una camara fotografica capas de esto, les dejo la idea, me ustaria ver eso de nuevo.....


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 9, 2013)

Muy buenas fotos....


----------



## edh59 (Abr 9, 2013)

Excelente fotos 
Saludos:

Eduardo.


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 14, 2013)

nuevas capturas de nuestro universo, la noche malísima, llena de nubes y mucha humedad, se empañaban todas las ópticas de toque    por lo que, los resultados finales no son tan buenos como otros anteriores:

M104 "galaxia del sombrero" a 28 millones de años luz, es hermosa, perfecta en su forma:





M64 "galaxia del ojo negro" es una galaxia que colisionó con otra hace varios millones de años, dado esto, tiene del nucleo hasta la mitad del radio fira en un sentido y despues en otro    esto es increíble, lo que destaca en la foto es la banda de polvo oscura que tapa parte de la misma, esta banda es la que le da su famoso nombre:





Nebulosa m20 o "trifida" es una región de formación estelar a unos 5500 años luz de distancia de nuestro sistema solar, se destacan bien las dos regiones de distinta composición molecular que hacen que brillen de colores distintos:





Como se nublada a cada rato, terminamos sacando unas nocturnas:













Espero les gusten, saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 23, 2013)

w cen - tomada desde la laguna de Lobos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2013)

Muy buena foto che !  

El telescopio tiene "precesión" ?


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 24, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Muy buena foto che !
> 
> El telescopio tiene "precesión" ?


 
Nop, no tiene precesión, tiene flexiones y errores periódicos que hacen que no pueda obturar mas de 30 segundos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhh bien a lo macho   , yo una vez estuve peleando en uno contra la luna una media hora hasta que me aburrí


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 24, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhhhhhhh bien a lo macho   , yo una vez estuve peleando en uno contra la luna una media hora hasta que me aburrí


 
Na, el error periodico es mínimo, una vez que apuntas a algo en el cielo queda centrado en el sensor toda la noche, no hace falta hacer ningún ajuste, no es muy "a lo macho" jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2013)

En mi caso sería la suma de ambos movimientos Tierra-Luna , que al minuto ya estaba fuera de visión ?


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 24, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En mi caso sería la suma de ambos movimientos Tierra-Luna , que al minuto ya estaba fuera de visión ?


 
El principal problema es la rotación de la tierra sobre su propio eje de 1 vuelta cada 24 hs, la velocidad de la luna alrededor de la tierra es tan baja en comparación que se desprecia al momento de hacer seguimiento.
Dependiendo del aumento empleado si, en 1 minuto o menos se va de campo, por lo menos a 65x que es el aumento que yo uso para fotografiarla. Mi telescopio si compensa la rotación de la tierra sobre su propio eje por eso la luna siempre va a estar sobre el centro del sensor u ocular.
¿no te estarás confundiendo "precesión" con "rotación" la precesión de la tierra es de una vuelta cada 25.776 años... vs la rotación que es una vuelta cada 1 día...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2013)

Por eso lo puse entre paréntesis , porque no sabía como se llamaba la corrección esa 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El telescopio tiene "precesión" ?


----------



## juanfilas (May 5, 2013)

Unas pocas de Caminito... Sacadas el sábado caminado un rato por ahí:

Ventana:





Atardecer en los galpones:





Jugando con la luz y una estatua:





Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (May 19, 2013)

Dos fotos, espero les gusten, sacadas el Sábado con la D5100 y el kit 18-55 en el cementerio de Recoleta. Me compre un teleobjetivo nuevo, quería probarlo y terminé sacando gran angular :-D 










Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (May 22, 2013)

Yo sabía que a esta foto le tenia que sacar un mejor resultado, fue sacada con la d3100 a iso800 por lo que tenía mucho ruido, ahora que estoy mas canchero con la edición, la pude dejar a mi gusto mejor. Si le dan click la tienen para bajar en flickr a 11mp para ver los detalles.

Espero les guste:


----------



## asherar (May 23, 2013)

Un comentario sobre las fotos del cementerio. 
Casi todos los que conozco en la provincia de Buenos Aires (de donde soy oriundo) se parecen en su aspecto de abandono. Es como si por esta zona el tema de la muerte no nos mereciera mucha atención. 
Y tanto es lo normal que me parecía, que cuando viví en la provincia de Santiago del Estero (el norte de Argentina) me resultaba raro ver en los cementerios, las tumbas pintadas de colores vivos, muy cuidadas, ... 
Para mí es una curiosa muestra de qué tan diferentes son ambas culturas ...


----------



## chclau (May 23, 2013)

es imposible transmitir en una foto la belleza que es ver un cumulo globular en el ocular del telescopio...


----------



## asherar (May 23, 2013)

Es la magia del descubrimiento. 
Es poder ver algo que hasta hace un tiempo no podías, a pesar de que estaba delante de tus ojos.


----------



## chclau (May 24, 2013)

Indudablemente

Pero a lo que yo me referia es que, visto personalmente en el telescopio, un cumulo globular da una imagen de tridimensionalidad... y un brillo como jamas vi ni en las joyas mas exoticas. Realmente es indescriptible, ... bueno, por lo menos para mi.

Y la emocion de ver los anillos de Saturno o la mancha de Jupiter? Aunque las revistas publiquen veinte mil fotos mil veces mejores, no hay como la emocion de haber enfocado el telescopio y "descubierto" los satelites de Jupiter y su mancha.


----------



## juanfilas (May 24, 2013)

Les dejo mi último trabajo "Amanecer de Vía Láctea" espero les guste:




Amanecer de Vía Lactea por Juan Filas, en Flickr


----------



## juanfilas (May 28, 2013)

Como andan, este domingo salí a caminar un rato por la reserva ecológica, donde cada vez hay menos bichos y mas gente   pero la intención era probar el tele nuevo, les paso dos fotos de dos pájaros que no tengo idea que especie son, si alguien la conoce que lo publique por favor.
El segundo pájaro mide no mas que 10cm y estaba como a 6 metros, con lo cual, estoy mas que satisfecho con el tele


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 28, 2013)

el primer pájaro es un ipacaá , ''pacaaa pacaa'' así grita pia ,,
el segundo es un gorrión ,


----------



## chclau (May 29, 2013)

Que fotos impresionantes, se les ven cada hebra de las plumas. Muy bueno!


----------



## juanfilas (May 29, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el primer pájaro es un ipacaá , ''pacaaa pacaa'' así grita pia ,,
> el segundo es un gorrión ,


 
Como le va Rey! gracias por los datos auque el segundo no es un gorrión, este es bastante mas grande y el pico es distinto, realmente no se que especie es...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2013)

si es mas grande,cuan mas grande ?
ya se es un chotoy 
https://www.google.com.ar/search?um...311.3-1.1.0...0.0...1c.1j2.14.img.drtQ_pJA3sk
pero no estoy 100% seguro


----------



## asherar (May 29, 2013)

Hay un pajarito muy parecido al gorrión, pero que tiene un penacho como el del cardenal, todo de color pardo, que yo conocía como "chingolo".






pero para mí el 2do. también era un gorrión ...


----------



## juanfilas (May 29, 2013)

mmm no se parece al Chotoy, el tamaño es mas o menos el doble del gorrión (unos 12cm sin la cola).
Tal vez es un super gorrión jaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2013)

la cosa es simple,si se come lo conozco,ese super gorrion seguro no se come


----------



## juanfilas (May 31, 2013)

Es un Gorrión nomas! yo pensaba que no crecian tanto...


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 1, 2013)

No me suelen llamar mucho la atención las plantas para fotografiarlas, excepto que sean realmente raras o tengan un elemento compositivo lindo, les paso esta que saque en el parque botánico hoy, los colores realmente sorprendían:


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 1, 2013)

Por más que intento con mi canon power shot a570 ni siquiera en los colores se acerca a tus magníficas tomas.  

Santa, este año me he portado bien!


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 1, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Por más que intento con mi canon power shot a570 ni siquiera en los colores se acerca a tus magníficas tomas.
> 
> Santa, este año me he portado bien!



Ojo Andres que la foto la iluminé con dos flashes remotos y tiene bastante edición arriba para que quede así, si la foto la ubiese sacado con la cámara sola y la iluminación del lugar ni a palos quedaba así, eso sumado a un buen rato en la PC editando la misma.

Ahora la fotografía se basa principalmente en dos cosas ILUMINACIÓN y EDICIÓN.

Una foto mala bien editada queda muy buena, es mas, casi cualquier foto bien editada queda bien, por mas que el original sea malísimo (vean sino lo que hace instagram o programas similares, que transforman cualquier foto sacada en cualquier circusntancia en algo potable).

Una foto bien iluminada pero mal editada o no editada safa, pero una foto bien iluminada y bien editada es seguramente un fotón!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 1, 2013)

Gracias por la aclaración, definitivamente cuando uno no sabe...


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 3, 2013)

Bueno... estas fotos no las había subido por que no me convencian mucho    la de la planta mas que mal a mi gusto safa, pero los pajaritos... ya me canse de sacarle siempre a las mismas cuatro especies de Bs. As. jaja, el tema es que en breve viajo a un lugar que hace mucho le tenia ganas y estoy practicando técnicas varias para entornos con poca luz (muy poca luz), las fotos que siguen estan sacadas con iluminación artificial (vease flash   ) disparado con un disparador por radio formando cierto angulo para dar mas detalle, las velocidad de obturación y apertura son tales que, sin el flash la imagen sale completamente negra con lo cual, garantizamos que la toma va a quedar completamente congelada ya que el flash tiene una velocidad de "obturación" a máxima potencia de 1/8000s aprox. Otro detalle es que los pajaros estan bastante lejos (unos 7 metros) y son chicos, principalmente la bolita gorda que no tenía ni 5cm.
En fin, creo que es mas técnica que foto, pero la misma espero me de buenos resultados después:













Saludos!

pd: "señoras y señores..... naturaleza"


----------



## jona2t (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola! buscando informacion sobre como utilizar el foro, me tope con este hilo, les dejo un par de fotos, no se si estan buenas o no (a mi me gustan :3), las saque hace unos dias, saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 5, 2013)

Muy buenas Jona!


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 10, 2013)

Bueno, para los que no saben, el agujero negro supermasivo que esta  en el centro de la Vía Láctea se llama Sagitario A*, es el centro de la  galaxia y todo gira alrededor de el, este agujero negro tiene una masa  de 3.7 millones mayor que el sol, cuando vemos la Vía Láctea en todo su  esplendor, nos damos cuenta de la magnitud del mismo.

La  foto es un apilado de 16 tomas de 3´´ con la d5100 mas el lente kit  18-55 @ 18mm f/5.6 iso 800 + 32 darks + 32 flats + 32 bias, apilada con  Deep Star Stacker y editada con Photoshop.

Espero les guste:




Vía  Lactea por Juan  Filas, en Flickr


Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 10, 2013)

creo que no hay nada mas grande, sobrecogedor y hermoso que una noche despejada sin ninguna luz artificial.

por desgracia vivo en capital, pero hace muchos años fui a peninsula de valdez y recuerdo que cansado armamos las carpas, ni mire hacia arriba......cuando termino paso las dunas, ya de noche, estaba en la linea de carpas  y habia luz..
paso los arbustos y las dunas y me encuentro con la playa y miro hacia arriba....
pase un buen rato, creo que fue una de las cosas mas hermosas que me toco sentir en la vida.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 28, 2013)

Aprovechando mi viaje a Amazonas pase por Machu Picchu ya que no conocía y todos los que había ido me comentaban que era un lugar único, no se equivocaban…
  Les dejo algunas fotos del lugar y del salar de Cusco, otro lugar único en el mundo.

  Espero les gusten, los paisajes son lindos de ver en grande y full resolution, no es lo mismo verlas así, espero un día mostrárselas impresas.


----------



## jamesoro (Jul 7, 2013)

dejo una foto que me gusta mucho, me perdonan la calidad pero aun no reparan mi portatil y estoy en otro prestado


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 7, 2013)

Subo de nuevo los links de las fotos que se rompieron, las reedité para flickr y se me olvidó de arreglar los links


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 8, 2013)

Increíble Amazonas, desde el momento que pise ese suelo pantanoso supe que ese lugar sería de los mejores que he visitado, la vida te golpea en el pecho... literalmente, estar a 100Km de la persona mas cercana, solo con tu mochila, el guía (sino no sobrevivo la noche  :-D  ) lleno de fauna y flora, veas a donde veas, tenes la sensación de ser observado.... 
El lugar lo recomiendo, pero no es para cualquiera, si te gustan las comodidades no es lo tuyo, pero si te gustan los lugares que definitivamente, no estan influenciados por el hombre, si te bancas ver mosquitos con las rodillas blancas (si si, esos del dengue) picarte varias veces, miles (mas que mosquitos) de arañas, no tener electricidad ni baño, tener que tomar agua de liana y comer lo que se pesca en el día, entoces el Amazonas es para vos, y ojo, yo no fui a la selva primaria, solo a 200km adentro, pero ya ahí... sos casi nada.
Tuve la suerte de comparar los dos tipos de viaje que se pueden hacer, con mi novia a un "bungalow" que por lo menos tenía baño a unos 70km de Iquitos y que tenía ciertas comodidades y tambien solo, con un guia aborigen de la zona, a 200km de la cuiudad mas cercana sin nada... me quedo con lo segundo.
En fin, basta de charla y vamos a las fotos, todas tomadas con la d5100 con tres lentes: kit, 50mm 1.8d y 70-300vrII, Algo que me sorprendió, ahí todos son presa y todo escapa rápidamente, a diferencia de Galapagos o Sudáfrica, acá realmente costaba acercarse lo suficiente para hacer la foto.

Espero les gusten:

Un tucán:




Tucan por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Una tortuga:




Tortuga por Juan Filas, en Flickr

"Terminando la jornada" Una garza a contraluz contra el atardecer desde el rio:




terminando la jornada por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Tarantula de patas rojas:




tarantula patas rojas por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Un retrato:




Retrato por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Un papagayo en todo su explendor, espero un día poder mostrarles estas fotos en alta definición impresas en buen tamaño, acá no se aprecia todo el microdetalle que tienen:




Papagayo por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Primer plano del papagayo anterior:




Papagayo primer plano por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Ojos que matan:




Ojos que matan por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Miradas:




Miradas por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Otra cosa que me sorprendió es la cantidad de mariposas que hay, son muy esquivas, esta por suerte la agarré a primera hora calentando las alas (no se dejen engañar por la foto, medía como mucho 2cm de ala a ala):




Mariposa por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Niño enojado trabajando:




Jornada laboral por Juan Filas, en Flickr

un gavilan reposando:




Gabilan por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Un yacaré bebé, lamentablemente, esta es la única foto que le saque en condiciones y quedó la punta de la boca cortada:




cocodrilo por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Es raro ver un "tronco" solo, para mi, una de las mejores fotos:




arbol en amazonas por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Mi prefería por haber sacado la foto   una boa con cara de "ya te como" de unos 6 metros de largo:




Constrictora por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Esta es solo para no cardíacos, dentro de un tronco enorme se escuchaban chirridos, el guía me dijo que las termitas habian dejado el tronco hueco y que dentro estaba lleno de vampiros (de los reales jeje), había un hueco abajo donde definitivamente yo entraba y le dije "me puedo meter" y me dijo "si te animas"... agarré la linterna y me metí, habia miles, no les puedo explicar lo que paso cuando disparé el primer flashazo, la cantidad de murcielagos que volaron por mi cabeza fue increíble, despues de varios intentos, quedó esta foto de los mas confianzudos, que no volaron con los flashes:




Adentro del tronco por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Creo que esta foto muestra el placer de viajar:




navegando por el amazonas por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Casi casi humano:




perezoso por Juan Filas, en Flickr


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2013)

Muy muy buenas las fotos che ! 

Me re gustan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2013)

Luego de ésta foto 






Juan se muda a . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Esta la saqué yo con mi celular, de un transistor que me obsequiaron hace mucho.
> Alguna vez lo mencioné en el foro pero no lo tenía a mano para mostrarlo.
> La gracia es que se ve el cableado interno.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77686



Ese transistor es PNP , hecho de germanio y reinava en la decada de 60 en los radios portateis a pilha y eran denominados : OC44 , OC45, OC71 , OC74 etc.... Miren la pastilha interna inmersa en grasa siliconada y encapsulada en vidrio.
Los que venian pintados de negro es para que la luz no moleste su funcionamiento. Lo mismo acontecia con diodos de germanio tipo : OA85, OA79 etc...
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## asherar (Jul 12, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Ese transistor es PNP , hecho de germanio y reinava en la decada de 60 en los radios portateis a pilha y eran denominados : OC44 , OC45, OC71 , OC74 etc.... Miren la pastilha interna inmersa en grasa siliconada y encapsulada en vidrio.
> Los que venian pintados de negro es para que la luz no moleste su funcionamiento. Lo mismo acontecia con diodos de germanio tipo : OA85, OA79 etc...
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



En la época que me lo regalaron (1982) era lo más parecido a un fotosensor. 
Fototransistores y optoacopladores como los de hoy en día, ni existían.

Ver el archivo adjunto 77686


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 15, 2013)

Yo tengo en mis manos un radio Phillips de dos bandas (ondas medias y ondas curtas)fabricado en 1961,  herança de mi falecida Mama ( que Dios a tenga en bueno lugar ) funcionando haora de 10 ! donde ese transistor reinava en el : Los transistores de RF y FI son los "OC44 y OC45" ,diodo detectetor OA85 y  los de audio son los "OC71 hasta dos OC74 en contrafase con transformador de salida de audio". ese radio funciona con 6 pilas medianas , la caja es de madeira y el chassis de hierro con lo circuito electrico armado en puente de terminales , lo capacitor variavel es armado con placas de latõn tudo mui mui lindo ! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 21, 2013)

Hace unos findes de semana fui a pasear a Carlos Keen y aproveche para sacar algunas fotos, son las últimas que van a ver de mi querída d5100 ya que me compre una d7000     la calidad de imagen es casi la misma (Comparten sensor), la 7000 me deja guardar los raw en 14bit y parece tener otro filtro pasa bajos... y no necesito mucho mas por ahora ya que imprimo en 45x30cm, pero en prestaciones y ergonomía de la d7000 es difícil de superar, tenerla en la mano es un placer    en fin, perdón por el off topic, es que, al igual que en el audio... me gustan los fierros  :mrgreen: 

Espero les gusten:

LA HABITACIÓN (te animas a pasar una noche ahí    ):




la habitacion por Juan Filas, en Flickr

EL TORNADO:




DSC_0062 por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Y un caballo que me pareció hermoso (no cuadra mucho con las otras dos fotos pero bue... es lo que hay):




DSC_0088 por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## chclau (Ago 22, 2013)

Este es un collage de fotos tomadas por la tripulacion de la Apollo 11

http://locaciencia.wordpress.com/2013/08/21/la-foto-del-dia-21-8-2013/


----------



## asherar (Ago 22, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Este es un collage de fotos tomadas por la tripulacion de la Apollo 11
> 
> http://locaciencia.wordpress.com/2013/08/21/la-foto-del-dia-21-8-2013/








Muy bueno el montaje, pero el "amanecer" es ficticio, porque la Tierra no puede amanecer 
sobre el horizonte de la Luna. 
La  cara de la Luna que vemos desde la Tierra es siempre la misma. 
Eso lo  podemos corroborar saliendo al patio al cabo de varias noches. 
Por lo tanto una persona *parada sobre la Luna* verá a la Tierra girar sobre sí misma, 
pero no rotando alrededor de la Luna. 

La ilusión de que la Tierra amanece es debido a que quien saca las fotos vieja en órbita Lunar. 
En el montaje la propia superficie lunar está armada con fotos de la misma sección a medida 
que va rotando. 
[/SIZE]
Las fotos que siguen muestran la Tierra desde diferentes puntos orbitando la Luna. 
En el enlace original hacer click sobre los enlaces de la izquierda arriba: "Apollo 8"
AS8-14-2383





AS8-14-2384





AS8-13-2329


----------



## chclau (Ago 24, 2013)

Es cierto, asherar, muy buen punto. Como bien dices, el "amanecer" se debe a que los astronautas que sacaron la foto estaban en órbita alrededor de la Luna.

Les dejo esta otra foto, de cómo realizar una fotografía que muestra una figura tridimensional imposible. Con el mismo truco se puede poner una flor ATRAVESANDO al triángulo imposible, lo que hace a la foto mucho más impactante.

​


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 27, 2013)

Espero les gusten:

The music:





The artist:





Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Sep 28, 2013)

Esta es una foto tomada directamente desde arriba de los camellos, al ocaso en el desierto.  
Está considerada una de las mejores fotos del año (no dice cuál año). 
Mire cuidadosamente, los camellos se ven como pequeñas líneas blancas, 
lo que se ve en negro son sus sombras !


----------



## asherar (Sep 30, 2013)

Parque de la costa, Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 6, 2013)

Les paso mi última astrofoto, es la famosa Gran nube de Magallanes, una galaxia vecina que nuestra propia galaxia con su tirón gravitatorio la desta deformando, antes era una hermosa espiral barrada, como pueden ver en la imagen, solo quedo la barra y algo mas...

Espero les guste:




Gran nube de Magallanes por Juan Filas, en Flickr


----------



## danonino2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

dejo mi cuota propia viendo que no es la unica pasion la electronica


----------



## asherar (Oct 7, 2013)

juanfilas dijo:


> Les paso mi última astrofoto, es la famosa Gran nube de Magallanes, una galaxia vecina que nuestra propia galaxia con su tirón gravitatorio la desta deformando, antes era una hermosa espiral barrada, como pueden ver en la imagen, solo quedo la barra y algo mas...
> 
> Espero les guste:
> 
> ...



Es interesante ver cómo queda una galaxia cuando se desarma el núcleo. Es una oportunidad de ver el centro sin la gran luminosidad del aglomerado de estrellas. Se dice que en el centro algunas galaxias tienen un agujero negro. 

Otra cosa:  Podés sacar fotos de astros en infrarrojos ? O da muy poca intensidad ?


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 7, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Es interesante ver cómo queda una galaxia cuando se desarma el núcleo. Es una oportunidad de ver el centro sin la gran luminosidad del aglomerado de estrellas. Se dice que en el centro algunas galaxias tienen un agujero negro.
> 
> Otra cosa:  Podés sacar fotos de astros en infrarrojos ? O da muy poca intensidad ?



Con mis equipos no puedo y desde dentro de la atmósfera terrestre es muy difícil de todas maneras ya que la misma absorve gran parte de los mismos.

pd: Según las nuevas teorías, todas las galaxias tienen un agujero negro en su centro y esto esta ya bastante comprobado  lo que si, no todos estan activos.

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Oct 8, 2013)

> pd: Según las nuevas teorías, todas las galaxias tienen un agujero negro en su centro y esto esta ya bastante comprobado  lo que si, no todos estan activos.


 No me queda claro qué significa agujeros negros "activos". En todo caso no se ven directamente porque se tragan hasta la luz, pero se detectan por los efectos gravitatorios a su alrededor. De ahí la ventaja que no haya aglomeración de estrellas en el centro. Igual, yo no sé que habría qué buscar. 
Saludos.

PD: Lo que ahora veo que hay son Galaxias Activas. Ahora entendí.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2013)

¿pero y si ya se trago todo a su alrededor ? ¿no las detectan ?


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 19, 2013)

Sacada ayer, espero les guste:




Luna llena por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Es un apilado de 130 imágenes, sacadas con la d7000 + sw750mm f/5 + montura eq3. Sin poner en estación. Iso 100, 1/400s. Sin darks ni bias ni flats. Crop del 100%.

Saludos!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 19, 2013)

Juan, y de que planeta es esa luna?, porque la que alumbra mis noches ni de cerca se ve así... 

Felicitaciones, muy buena composición.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 19, 2013)

juanfilas dijo:


> Sacada ayer, espero les guste:
> 
> [url]http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2856/10365133535_0e36211346_o.jpg[/URL]
> Luna llena por Juan Filas, en Flickr
> ...



wow!! esta motorizado para poder estabilizar la imagen?


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 19, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Juan, y de que planeta es esa luna?, porque la que alumbra mis noches ni de cerca se ve así...
> 
> Felicitaciones, muy buena composición.



jeje, tus ojos y los de todos (menos los de Fogonazos) como la luna brilla tanto la vemos en casi blanco y negro, pero las cámaras de fotos no  los colores son reales, solo que un poco saturados.

Gracias por el comentario Andres!



Chico3001 dijo:


> wow!! esta motorizado para poder estabilizar la imagen?



Si, esta motorizado pero no para estabilizar la imagen sino para compensar la rotación de la tierra y no tener que reencuadrar cada 1 minuto.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2013)

Fogonazo poseía un telescopio Newtoniano de 950mm y espejo de 200mm con el que veía la luna de forma similar, pero nunca pude adaptar las cámaras fotográficas al ocular, así que *no* quedó imagen 

Doy fe que se ve así


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 20, 2013)

Yo tengo años armando un newtoniano con primario de 4", ya solo me falta mandar aluminizar el secundario y armar el chunche...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Yo tengo años armando un newtoniano con primario de 4", ya solo me falta mandar aluminizar el secundario y armar el chunche...



Si el espejo que te falta es plano: Consigue un espejo de alguna fotocopiadora de desguace, son *"Sin refracción"*  , mi telescopio tenía un trozo de estos cortado a la medida.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 20, 2013)

que buena idea.. no se me habia ocurrido..


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 23, 2013)

Espero les guste:

Explosión de sabiduría




Explosión de sabiduría por Juan Filas, en Flickr


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 23, 2013)

Violín por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Lluvia por Juan Filas, en Flickr


----------



## asherar (Oct 24, 2013)

juanfilas, del arte has pasado a superarte ...


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 27, 2013)

Falto Mary Poppins.. XDD


----------



## asherar (Nov 21, 2013)

A ver si enlaza, la tomé de uno de mis amigos en "cara-libro"


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 22, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> A ver si enlaza, la tomé de uno de mis amigos en "cara-libro"
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....0x480/1476704_557408141018889_144908682_n.jpg


 
Muy buena!!! momento captado perfectamente!

Les paso las últimas que tome, las primeras cuatro son una serie de ferrocarrles abandonados:




Ride control por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Old steel por Juan Filas, en Flickr




La vieja estación por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Vintage por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Estas son "del montón" la primera es de la laguna de Chascomus y la segunda desde la terraza del edificio donde vivo a las 5am en busca del comenta ISON:




Miradas por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Puerto Madero al amanecer por Juan Filas, en Flickr


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 27, 2013)

Como andan todos, les dejo algunas fotos que saque este sábado pasado en el Zoo, debo decir que no me gusta mucho este lugar y salis mal por el estado de los animales y las jaulas mínimas que tienen. En fin... espero les gusten las fotos, hay una medio triste...

Retrato:




Retrato por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Radial




Radial por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Jirafa.rar




Jirafa.rar por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Pastel al Oleo




Pastel al Oleo por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Pavo Real




Pavo Real por Juan Filas, en Flickr

¿Robé, violé, asesiné?..




¿Robé, violé, asesiné?.. por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 17, 2013)

Mi última astrofoto, la gran nebulosa de Orión, espero les guste:




La espada de Orión (m42, m43 y m78) por Juan Filas, en Flickr


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2013)

Al lado del puente de Zárate , tenés el camping "Las Tejas" que es de un ex-rugbier , y tiene pavos reales sueltos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2013)

esos pavos reales son ruidosos , no recomendable si uno quiere dormir bien


----------



## asherar (Dic 31, 2013)

Esta foto aparte de resultar llamativa (para la envidia), contiene un detalle que no sé si muchos conocerán.
Lade la izquierda antes era hombre.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 1, 2014)

¿el logo de Metro Goldwyn Mayer ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2014)

sp_27 dijo:


> ¿el logo de Metro Goldwyn Mayer ?



A una de las "Chicas"  le corresponde este símbolo:


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 2, 2014)

a ver si adivino, ¿la asiática de bikini morado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2014)

Nop, mas hacia la izquierda.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 2, 2014)

pues ni idea


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2014)

sp_27 dijo:


> pues ni idea



Busca pies de hombre


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 2, 2014)

hice trampa


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2014)

sp_27 dijo:


> hice trampa



Ya me había imaginado 





*Caroline Cossey*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2014)

Offtopiqueando  , un amigo una vez me dijo : "Y bué , yo ya había pagado"


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 8, 2014)

esta mejor que mi novia !!


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 8, 2014)

> Cossey nació en villa de Brooke, condado de Norfolk, Inglaterra, ha sido atribuido al sexo masculino en su nacimiento. Cossey tenía un fenotipo feminizado debido a una condición conocida como el síndrome de Klinefelter; con todo, en vez de tener un cariotipo XXY, una variante de síndrome más común, tenía *XXXY*.


 ¡4 cromosomas sexuales! de ahí se sacan 2 personas, debe ser duro vivir así


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 25, 2014)

Les dejo unas fotos de mi última adquisición 




Tiempo perpetuo 2 por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Tiempo perpetuo 4 por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Tiempo perpetuo 1 por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Tiempo perpetuo 3 por Juan Filas, en Flickr


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2014)

simplemente sensato


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 26, 2014)

Hola un pregunta... si el cerebro solo puede procesar hasta 2Mpx como es que podemos ver fotos tan buenas que son por ejemplo de 14Mpx ?  el cerebro no tendria que reducir la calidad digamos ?  y ver hasta un limite de Mpx y por mas que la tecnologia siga aumentando la cantidad de Mpx, no podriamos distinguirlo?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2014)

ilcapo, no se bien de esos datos, pero cro que la clave esta en el zoom,  o el acercamiento optico y mecanico


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 26, 2014)

el articulo que habia leido no lo encuentro pero aca hay otro que da unos datos interesantes: 
http://www.taringa.net/posts/ciencia-educacion/12569738/Ojo-humano-vs-camara-digital.html 

igual me parece que no responde mi duda  , voy a seguir investigando un poco


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 27, 2014)

ilcapo dijo:


> el articulo que habia leido no lo encuentro pero aca hay otro que da unos datos interesantes:
> http://www.taringa.net/posts/ciencia-educacion/12569738/Ojo-humano-vs-camara-digital.html
> 
> igual me parece que no responde mi duda  , voy a seguir investigando un poco


 
Es que todos esos datos estan mal! 

El ojo tiene una capacidad resolutiva muy alta y el cerebro tiene la capacidad de "integrar" imagenes de mas de 200mp, el tema es que solo podemos concentrarnos en una zona en particular, por ejemplo en las fotos del reloj, si estas leyendo donde dice Certina, exactamente al mismo tiempo es imposible que me puedas decir que hora esta marcando, lo podes hacer rapidísimo, pero no instantaneamente como lo es una foto donde tenes los 200mp de 1.

No se si me explico, al ver un paisaje de por ejemplo 10000mp, no ves todo el paisaje de 1, vas prestando atención a zonas y rápidamente tu cerebro las va integrando y genera una "imagen general" de toda la imagen.

pd: Las fotos que viste del reloj tienen menos de 1 mp  la mas grande es de 1024x800 pixeles.

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Ene 29, 2014)

Es cierto: en los simuladores de vuelo por ejemplo, se representa con mayor resolución la región central, donde el piloto tiene que concentrar la atención. 

Por otra parte, he leído que la información de una imagen grande o compleja igual entra al cerebro pero a un nivel no conciente. El cerebro no tuvo tiempo de procesarla pero sí de guardarla. 
En algunos casos, cuando la imagen se asocia con emociones muy fuertes, alcanza para que uno quede "totalmente convencido" de ciertas cosas porque "uno sabe que lo vió", aunque no pueda recordar dónde, o incluso aunque el hecho no tenga la más mínima lógica.
Parecería la herramienta ideal para manipular gente, pero ni es nueva ni es la única.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 1, 2014)

Mi plantita carnívora:




Planta carnivora por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2014)

juanfilas dijo:


> _*Mi plantita carnívora:*_
> 
> Saludos!









​


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 23, 2014)

Hace mucho no subía fotos nuevas  van las últimas:




Abstract sun por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Tres almas un momento por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Facultad de derecho por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Facultad de derecho - columnas por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Mar 3, 2014)

Esto es Vicente Lopez, Gran Buenos Aires,  cerca del río y General Paz. 
Son 8 mesas de ping-pong hechas de cemento. Las  redes son de alambre tejido metálico con marco de hierro. 
Además hay dos canchas de foot-volley. 
El municipio pone los materiales y nosotros  las ganas de jugar. 
Un ejemplo para imitar ¿ no?


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Mar 9, 2014)

Algunas fotos son sobrecogedoras y llamativas.



Saludos cordiales.


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 12, 2014)

Como andan todos, les dejo una serie de fotos que hice en el parque nacional de los glaciares, son de los glaciares Perito Moreno, Upsala y Spegazzini.Este es uno de los casos donde la foto no representa lo que se siente estar ahí, en muchos casos, la foto queda mas espectacular que “verlo en vivo” pero en este caso, por mas edición, procesado, composición, etc. que se le de a la foto, verlo en vivo es otra cosa, la mole de hielo de 60 metros de alto (como un edificio de 20 pisos de alto), mas de 4km de ancho y mas de 30 km de profundidad... es muy imponente, al que no fue, le recomiendo encarecidamente que vaya, es un lugar único en el mundo y por suerte accesible.Lamentablemente, las fotos siempre las saque en “excursión” por lo que no las pude sacar como a mi me gusta, con trípode, tranquilo, midiendo todo, etc. Son caminando o parando muy poco tiempo ya que no podía retrasar al grupo, sino, desde arriba de un barco. Si bien la luz nunca fue la ideal, me gusta como quedo (me faltó hacer alguna nocturna, pero como había luna nueva, me fue imposible, no hay linterna que ilumine tan lejos jeje). En fin, vamos a las fotos, espero les gusten: 1- 

Serie Los Glaciares - River Ice por Juan Filas, en Flickr 2- 

Serie Los Glaciares - Valle por Juan Filas, en Flickr 3- 

Serie Los Glaciares - Fuga por Juan Filas, en Flickr 4- 

Serie Los Glaciares - Postal por Juan Filas, en Flickr 5- 

Serie Los Glaciares - Súbeme! por Juan Filas, en Flickr 6- 

Serie Los Glaciares - Comiendo por Juan Filas, en Flickr 7- 

Serie Los Glaciares - Detalles sinuosos por Juan Filas, en Flickr 8- 

Serie Los Glaciares - Tempano alineado por Juan Filas, en Flickr 9- 

Serie Los Glaciares - Hielo sucio por Juan Filas, en Flickr 10- 

Serie Los Glaciares - The Wall por Juan Filas, en Flickr 11- 

Serie Los Glaciares - Tempanos por Juan Filas, en Flickr 12- 

Serie Los Glaciares - Geometría por Juan Filas, en Flickr 13- 

Glaciar Perito Moreno por Juan Filas, en Flickr  Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola. Muy bueno. Nunca había visto con tanto detalle. ¿ Hay alguna explicación al "sucio" de los bordes del glaciar, aparte de que uno puede pensar que es debido a "polvareda"? ¿ Tiene que ver por ejemplo con las cenizas de algún volcán ? En la foto 11 se ve unas puntas oscuras muy "macizas" como que no es tierrita por arriba sino en volumen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

Recuerdo vagamente algo que  había explicado la profe de geografía , que el glaciar arrastra tierra de la propia montaña.

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2014)

el agua penetra en las grietas de las rocas,se congela y quiebra la roca ,poco a poco ,asta que con el mismo peso el glaciar se termina llevando  la montaña,


----------



## tiago (Mar 15, 2014)

Montando los monumentos ...





A tres calles de mi casa, la altura del monumento alcanza la de un edificio de 9 plantas, unos 27 metros.



Cada Falla tiene un monumento principal y un monumento infantil


----------



## tiago (Mar 16, 2014)

Unas mas                    ...







Monumento infantil y principal ...



Para acercarse mas, hay que pagar entrada


----------



## tiago (Mar 18, 2014)

Algunas mas pequeñas, pero bonitas.




Esto lo han puesto debajo de mi casa, normalmente los vecinos tenemos cristal de 8 m/m en las ventanas.



Moisés hecho con vareta de madera curvada.


----------



## asherar (Mar 18, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> ... normalmente los vecinos tenemos cristal de *8 m/m* en las ventanas.



Por el ruido ? las piedras ? o las balas !!!! ???


----------



## tiago (Mar 18, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> Por el ruido ? las piedras ? o las balas !!!! ???



Por el ruido. Ya que los portones antiguos de las balconadas no admiten la instalación de acristalamiento tipo "Climalit" con cámara de aire, debido a su grosor. Por defecto venía un vidrio muy fino que se abigota con las explosiones de un año, y otro y otro ... al final el cristal de 8 m/m fué la solución mas "practica".
Eso y por algunos trallazos que te llevas cuando hacen botellón por las proximidades.
El vidrio de 8 m/m para combatir molestias en general es algo extendido en los primeros pisos de las viejas edificaciones de éste barrio.
... Y porque soy un poco fanático de estas fiestas. 



Infantil del Ayuntamiento ...


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 27, 2014)

Les paso algunas de mi último viaje, todas sacadas con mi nueva camara, una Nikon d800e y un solo lente de focal fija: 50mm f1.8g  espero les gusten:




El arte, la arquitectura, la música y… la fotografía (I) por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Cuidad de Sydney por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Espejo y reflejo por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Buddhist people por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Piletas sulfurosas por Juan Filas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Abr 28, 2014)

Que sitios mas bonitos visitas.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 29, 2014)

Mas del mismo viaje:




Piletas sulfurosas por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Géiseres in Rotorua por Juan Filas, en Flickr




Postal - Sydney Opera House - Harbour Bridge por Juan Filas, en Flickr


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 4, 2014)

Hola

La encontré en la Web y me pareció una bella imagen 

​
Saldos

Atte *SSTC*


----------



## juanfilas (May 8, 2014)

Mi última astrofoto, espero les guste:




Por los caminos de Rho Ophiuchi por Juan Filas, en Flickr


----------



## dearlana (May 12, 2014)

Es curiosa esa forma final. Muy parecida a un balón de futbol con tacos. Hecho con enlaces triángulares.


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 26, 2015)

Hace mucho no posteo nada por acá! les dejo mis últimas fotos:



El muelle by Juan Filas, on Flickr



Gotas by Juan Filas, on Flickr



Rio by Juan Filas, on Flickr



Portal by Juan Filas, on Flickr



Desolación<-in by Juan Filas, on Flickr



Slaughterhouse by Juan Filas, on Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2015)

Re buenas che ! 

Cuanto tiempo llevó la última ?


----------



## edh59 (Mar 27, 2015)

Como siempre excelentes !!!!
Felicitaciones.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2015)

Resumen en 5 palabras: _*! In-des-cri-bi-bles ¡*_


----------



## asherar (Mar 27, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola
> 
> La encontré en la Web y me pareció una bella imagen
> 
> ...



Ver el archivo adjunto 109618

Un fullereno hecho con transistores en lugar de átomos de Carbono. 









Tienen la misma topología que la ... 




​


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 1, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Re buenas che !
> 
> Cuanto tiempo llevó la última ?



4 horas la toma, 7 horas de edición. Mucho trabajo y mucho equipamiento, pero valió la pena.

 saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2015)

Me imaginaba  , sinó las estrellas ni salen.

Me compré un GRAN ANGULAR


----------



## asherar (Jun 3, 2015)

El fotógrafo Filippo Blengini ha batido el récord de la fotografía más  grande del mundo. Se trata de una imagen del Mont Blanc que pesa 46  terabytes. Está realizada con más de 70.000 instantáneas que captaron  durante dos semanas a 3.500 metros de altura y a temperaturas de 10  grados bajo cero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2018)

https://cdn.eldoce.tv/sites/default...28/avion-luna-llena-cordoba.jpg?itok=COcW9RMc


----------

